# GAO slams TSA screening techniques



## CHamilton (Nov 14, 2013)

TSA screening works only 'a little better than chance,' according to government report





> The Transportation Safety Administration has long relied on singling out airline passengers that agents believe are behaving suspiciously, even as outside groups like the General Accounting Office maintain that these behavioral indicators are unreliable. But today, the GAO has science on their side, with a new report giving a comprehensive look at the TSA's the Screening of Passengers by Observation Techniques or SPOT program....
> 
> Summarizing 400 studies over the past 60 years, the report concludes that humans perform only "the same as or slightly better than chance."


----------



## Nathanael (Nov 14, 2013)

No surprise here to anyone who's read any of the research over those 60 years. Thanks for the link; it's good to hear the GAO say it.


----------

